# Hardware y Software para la medición de los parámetros T/S de un woofer.



## MauricioD (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola amigos, no sé si alguien ya ha posteado algo sobre esta "novedad" (podriamos decir) o si ya tenian conocimientos al respecto. Bueno, para los que no conocian o a igual que yo recien estan entrando en el mundo del diseño y la construcción de cajas acusticas, les vengo a contar sobre un producto que encontre en la web. Se trata de unos sistemas de medición que permiten obtener de manera muy sencilla los parámetros Thiele Small (T/S) de un woofer y solo son necesarios una PC y uno del los siguientes kits.

El sistema funciona con un software y un pequeño hardware que se conecta a la computadora mediante el puerto usb y con unas pinzas (cocodrilos) al woofer que se desee conocer los datos T/S. Luego un software realizara la medición para luego mostrar estos datos en la pantalla de la computadora y de esta manera, poder construir el gabinete adecuado para el parlante.

Les dejo enlaces a las páginas de dos de las empresas que los producen y un video de un aficionado que muestra como utiliza este sistema para la medición de su woofer.

En este link se puede descargar el software, obviamente para conocerlo y nada mas.
http://www.daytonaudio.com/wt3.html

Este es el mismo sistema pero de otra marca.
http://www.woofertester.com/wt2product.htm


Link del video
http://www.izlese.org/woofer-tester-3-video-ducl.html


Si alguien logra conseguir este producto o tiene informacion o conoce algun sistema parecido, espero que nos lo haga saber.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 15, 2010)

Buscá en el foro sobre el software *speakerworkshop*.
Ese es gratuitoy hace mas cosas que los que has posteado. Si lo googleás vas a encontrar el sitio para descargarlo.


----------



## MauricioD (Ago 15, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Buscá en el foro sobre el software *speakerworkshop*.
> Ese es gratuitoy hace mas cosas que los que has posteado. Si lo googleás vas a encontrar el sitio para descargarlo.


 
Si, lo vi, pero el tema es el hardware, eso es lo interesante, no hace falta ningun instrumento mas que la computadora. Esta muy bueno esto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2010)

En el speakerworkshop el "hardware" es un par de cables con fichas plug de 1/8" y clip cocodrilos en el otro extremo, mas un par de resistencias para hacer la calibración.


----------



## MauricioD (Ago 17, 2010)

Me sale un error (error432) en la instalacion, no lo puedo instalar. ¿Te animas hacer un tema para explicar como funciona? Esta todo en ingles y no le entiendo la parte de la resistencias y como conectar el parlante. Me parece que seria la solucion a todo el tema de la medicion de los parametros de los parlantes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2010)

No se a que te referís. A mi la instalación me fué de una, sin ningún problema, así que mejor mirá tu PC primero.

En cuanto al "hardware" en el foro hay un par de links, uno de ellos al website de Claudio Negro, donde todo está perfectamente explicado, no solo el hard, sino también el software.
El otro link es a otro sitio que no recuerdo donde sale un hard un poco mas sofisticado que el anterior y que fué el que yo armé, y también anda perfecto.

Saludos!


----------

